# floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains?



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

I have been breaking my head trying to figure out why this is happenning to my car....
my sun roof drains were clogged up since i bought the car back in march and that cause my headliner to start sagging , well i was already pretty bad when i got it....
last week i pulled the A, B, C pillars and my headliner so i could redo, i took the air compressor hose and stuck it on the drain hoses on all four corners of my sunroof and blew all the junk out of there, but my floor boards are still getting soaked with water every single time i either wash the car of it rains and there is not water leaking from the top of the sunroof drain hoses (since i have been driving around with the headliner out in order to find the leak...
If anyone knows how to fix this problem please let me know before i put holes in my floor pan to drain the f#^&$ing water.








Thanks


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (eurolicious)*

you should sit in you car and have somebody spray your car down with a hose or power washer along all the doors and parts where water could potentially get in. hopefully the water will come in and you can pin point where it is entering. not the most technical idea, but it might help.
good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (mkIIIVDUB)*

Thanks man i actually didn't need the hose the rain here in ga made my car into a pool so i sat in it and decided that this weekend im cutting off the tips of the nipple that comes out by the door and the fende where the water is supposed to drain through (what the dealership service dept told me to do) i'll post my results later this week...and if anyone else has ran into this problem please do enlighten me!!!


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (eurolicious)*

i had same problem. wat it was for me was the body plugs in the floor got pushed up wen i hit a huge pulled goin pretty fast. wen i redid my interior, i replaced the carpet. wen i pulled it up, i saw mud and all sorts of crap on the floor. luckily the plug was there so i cleaned it up and used 3M weather strip sealant and pluged it up again and its been perfect ever since. its been 6 or 7 months now. so check ur undercarrige for open spot or rust/rot. or take ur seats out and pull the carpet up. good luck.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (dudeman08)*

also, and this is a big one that happened to me last month. ur rain tray that goes onver the cowl to cover ur ecu and ur wiper motor could b out of place or the seal could b bad. i put a chip in my ecu and i had water comin in on the passenger side from under the glove box untill i realized my rain tray wasnt lined up right.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (dudeman08)*

Thanks man i'm going to take a look at the rrain tray i had not thought of that yet. Thanks for both tips!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12veeRsix (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (eurolicious)*

sounds like it could be your pollen/air cabin filter. When's the last time that was replaced?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (eurolicious)*

Thanks for all the tips!!
I checke the cabin air filter tray as well as the wiper cowl and found nothing, but when i pulled the nipples on the door jamb both front and passenger sides the hose that drains from the sunroof was disconnected from the rubber inlet on the nipple making the water fill that cavity and overflow into my car.
so guys and girls make sure to inspect your nipples for dirt and grime every so often







or else you will get all wet


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (eurolicious)*

and not the good wet. lol.


----------



## mkIIIVDUB (Feb 23, 2004)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (dudeman08)*

my spare tire well used to get like 3 inches deep with water when it rained... i though about getting a goldfish to throw in it for shows


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (mkIIIVDUB)*

hahahaha fantastic idea


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: floor pans and carpet getting soaked after it rains? (dudeman08)*


----------



## shay2n10 (Oct 13, 2009)

Do you have pics or directions to all this stuff? I am getting water in the passenger floorboard that is coming from right below the glove box. I think the guy who had my car before me had the same problem and thats why it smells in my car, how do I change the carpet? Where do you get this from?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (shay2n10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shay2n10* »_Do you have pics or directions to all this stuff? I am getting water in the passenger floorboard that is coming from right below the glove box. I think the guy who had my car before me had the same problem and thats why it smells in my car, how do I change the carpet? Where do you get this from?

i will take some pictures of the sunroof gutter hoses all the way down to their exit in the door jambs, my headliner is still out of the car so it will give you a pretty good idea of how to fix the problem. i will try to post the pictures on here by friday i have school before and after work.
now as far as changing your carpet there is a few diys out there just search for it. you will need to pull your seats out, pull the felt/weather strips around the doors, pull the kick pannels up front, and that trim on the bottom of the b pillar, center console needs to come out as well, so you need to gut your car from the dash down. i will see if i can get some links.
hope this gives you an idea


----------



## shay2n10 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks, for some reason I can't find the links? I know there are probably a million of them! Probably the worst part is trying to find the darn carpet! The stealership wants $400+ for the carpet. Are there any aftermarket companies that make them pre-cut?


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

*Re: (shay2n10)*

you can get carpet on ebay i will see if i cwn find some diy links
_Quote, originally posted by *shay2n10* »_Thanks, for some reason I can't find the links? I know there are probably a million of them! Probably the worst part is trying to find the darn carpet! The stealership wants $400+ for the carpet. Are there any aftermarket companies that make them pre-cut?


----------



## Mr.Misfit (Oct 15, 2009)

*Re: (eurolicious)*

http://www.stockinteriors.com/...Uojrw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif never used this place but friend did and said it was good
Also has good stock looking headliners


_Modified by Mr.Misfit at 6:48 AM 10-16-2009_


----------



## shay2n10 (Oct 13, 2009)

There isn't any prefab carpet for mkiv's. Any ideas?


----------

